
Ask HN: What to spend on to maximize developer utility? - pgt
What products or services did you spend money on that improved your life as a developer with the best cost&#x2F;benefit ratio? It can be anything, but I&#x27;m looking for unexpected purchases with large gains. RAM used to be the best way to save time. Then SSDs. Now, perhaps it&#x27;s an extra monitor, software, standing desk, or dishwasher. Anything that offers a disproportionate improvement.
======
mtmail
For a couple of months it was
[https://www.saent.com/](https://www.saent.com/), hardware device that puts
you (or apps) into distract-free mode. I stopped because communication (e.g.
Slack) became too important to just block.

Also: second external monitor and both monitors having the same physical size
and resolution.

------
aphextron
Providing a free, substantial breakfast every morning. Gets people into the
office way earlier too.

------
jorangreef
A library of programming books.

